# Milwaukee Bucks Draft Workouts



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

June 2nd, 2005​Forward Jawad Williams, North Carolina
Forward Linas Kleiza, Missouri
Forward Terrance Leather, South Florida
Forward Jamaal Levy, Wake Forest



















































_-bucks.com_


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Jawad Williams (6/2/05)*









*Jawad Williams DraftCity.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
Milwaukee seems like a quiet town. It reminds me of Chapel Hill but only a little bigger.

*What’s one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball? *
I really believe in being active in the community, whether it be in Cleveland where I’m from or Chapel Hill or wherever I end up. It’s so important to give back. I truly believe it’s the fans that make the player and not the other way around.

*How many workouts have you gone through and does it wear on you at all?*
I’ve worked out with eight teams so far (Milwaukee, Houston, LA Lakers, Memphis, New Orleans, Portland, Golden State and New York) and am going to Toronto tomorrow. The travel can wear on you a little, but this is my dream. I look at the whole process as a great situation. When I step on the court to workout, I want to do something special. I don’t want to let this opportunity slip through my fingers.

*What’s it like having the possibility of six Tar Heels getting drafted this year?*
With the year we had winning the National Championship we’ve talked about making it a Tar Heel draft. That would really make it a Tar Heel year! The great thing about it is my freshman year we were 8-20 and everyone kind of wrote us off. We never wanted that to happen again so we embraced the new guys that came in and strove to be the best. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Linas Kleiza (6/02/05)*









*Linas Kleiza DraftCity.com Profile *

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
It's a great city. I've never been here before, but I've heard good things. I've only been here a short while, so I haven't gotten to do very much. But I just had a great workout. I've met some great people and I'm happy to be here. And Lake Michigan is great, too.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I'm from Lithuania and my parents met while playing basketball. They're also artists and make a living by painting and decorating for people. Their best kind of painting is when they do big murals. But I'm not a painter. My brother and I could never really do it. 

*How long have you been in the United States?*
This is my fifth year. I went to high school for two years in Maryland and the college for two years at Missouri. I like it here. I try to get home every summer. 

*Two years in high school, two years in college and now, hopefully, the pros. How has the transition from each level been?*
Well, I stayed in Europe until I was 16 and learned great fundamentals from there. They have such a great program out there and I learned a lot. My coach over there cared so much about his players. And then after coming here for high school, I went back during the summer to play with my country's Junior National Team. I think that's when everyone noticed me."

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Terrence Leather (6/2/05)*









*Terrence Leather ESPN.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
We would come here whenever we played Marquette (in Conference USA). I've never really been out into the city. We always just came in, stayed at the hotel, played ball and left. But I do like the look of the city. The lake is really nice. But I can't say I know too much of the city.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I have two daughters, Markiscia and Terren, that I love spending time with. Them and my mom. They're everything to me. I'm also the last of nine children. 

*What was it like playing against Marquette at the Bradley Center, the same place where the Bucks play?*
I like the Bradley Center a lot. The Marquette fans are good, top-of-the-line fans. There's nothing negative about them and they don't act in a negative way towards the other team or the other team's fans. I'm sure the Bucks fans are the same way. 

*Have you lived in Florida your whole life?*
Yeah. I was born in Tampa and went to school in Tampa. Growing up, I wanted to play ball at USF, so I was lucky to be able to stay so close to home. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Jamaal Levy (6/2/05)*









*Jamaal Levy DraftCity.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
I’ve never been here before, but from what I’ve seen in the short time I like it. The people seem friendly and out-going. 

*What do you know about the Bucks?*
I know the Bucks are a good team and they didn’t have the season they wanted last year, but they had some injuries, especially to T.J. Ford. With the draft picks they have and the players they have coming back, I know they’ll have a better season.

*What’s the one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I grew up in Panama and moved by myself to Costa Rica when I was 15 to go to high school. I moved to the United States in 1999 to finish high school in Florida. It was a tough process as I didn’t speak English very well, but I’ve worked hard at it over the years. 

*Do you feel overshadowed at all having played with Chris Paul at Wake Forest?*
No, not at all. I have a great relationship with Chris and he deserves all the credit and hype that surrounds him. We spent two great years together and wish him only the best because he’s earned it.

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Draft Workout Thread*

June 17th, 2005​Forward Ryan Gomes, Providence
G/F Matt Walsh, Floridea



















































_-bucks.com_


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Ryan Gomes (6/17/05)*









*Ryan Gomes DraftCity.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
I've never been here before today. I got in about 1:00 a.m. this morning, had breakfast, came here and I have a plane to catch in a few hours. Just seeing the lake was nice. I've heard great things about the city. And I have heard it gets cold.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
Basketball is really my main thing. The one thing I love doing is hanging out with my teammates. In college, I made a lot of friendships. We would always do things together so that when we were on the court it would make it much easier to be a group. You never know where those relationships will take you. A teammate in college could end up being a business partner down the road.

*Who are you rooting for in the NBA Finals?*
Now I dont know if I should say this on tape. I still have to work out for both of those teams. Knowing that, I won't sway either way. I could say "no comment". But I'll say this. I'll say it'll go seven games. The 2-3-2 is huge for Detroit because going back to San Antonio 3-2 would seriously put the pressure back on them. I think it'll definitely go seven games.

*Marquette University is going to settle on "Golden Eagles" or "Hilltoppers" soon. You were a "Friar" at Providence. Do you think Marquette could have gotten by with "Jesuits" as a nickname?*
Yeah. "Friars" worked. I guess the biggest thing is to give the people want they want. The name won't change how the athletes perform

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Matt Walsh (6/17/05)*









*Matt Walsh DraftCity.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
I've never been here before. And my plane was three hours late, so I didn't get in until 10:00 last night. I didn't get to see much of the city. But it looks great and I've heard you have great fan support. Sounds like it would be a great place to play.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I have a very diverse family, I guess. I have an adopted sister who's Korean - she's three years younger than I am. And I have an older brother - twelve years older - and he's my half brother. So that's interesting. I have a half-brother and an adopted sister - no one else. But they're as close to me as blood relatives would be.

*How have your workouts been going?*
When I started this process, my intent was to go back to school if I didn't think I'd be in a good position on draft night. I don't like to guarantee anything, but I've gotten some really positive feedback. I don't know if I'll be available at #36, but I'm pretty sure I have a good chance of going between picks 17-30. I've had great workouts. The one thing I'm hearing is, even if a team won't commit, they'll tell me that I'll be in the NBA for a long time. That's a very positive thing.

*Have you been watching the NBA Finals at all?*
Definitely. I'm a big fan of Rip Hamilton. And I like Manu Ginobili. But I try to model my game after Rip. I think I'm pulling for Detroit. Chauncey Billups and Teyshaun Prince, they train where I train. They haven't been down there for a while, obviously, because they've been playing. But the guy that trains me, who trains them, has gotten me into cheering for their team. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*June 18th, 2005*

June 18th, 2005​Guard Travis Diener, Marquette
Guard Filiberto Rivera, UTEP
Forward Uros Solkar, Italy
Guard T.J. Sorrentine, Vermont
Guard Salim Stoudemire, Arizona
Forward Mike Wilkinson, Wisconsin


























































_-bucks.com_


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Travis Diener (6/18/05)*









*Travis Diener DraftCity.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
It’s unbelievable, I love the city. Being from this state, it’s like home here. The opportunity to come and work out for the Bucks is a real dream of mine and it was fun to get out here and play today.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
Just how dedicated I am to my family. My family is pretty much the number one key of my life. I think most people do know that already, but that’s what I want people to know me as.

*You played at the Bradley Center all the time with Marquette. What would it be like to do so with the Bucks?*
That would be a dream. Watching the Bucks growing up and always being a Bucks fan, having an opportunity to play for them would be unbelievable. There’s any other team I’d play for too, but if I had a chance to play here, it would be an extra bonus for me.

*Do you have any summer plans outside of basketball?*
That’s about it for now. Probably until after the draft and there’s some time off, then I’ll probably do something. But right now it’s just all basketball. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Filiberto Rivera (6/18/05)*









*Filiberto Rivera ESPN.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
I don’t know much about the city, this is my first time here. But from what I’ve heard, I had a coach from Milwaukee, it’s a pretty good city. People like to watch basketball. They have a great team coming out this year. The workout was real good. We got to know new people and new players, so it was great.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I don’t know. Basketball is pretty much it. I’ve been playing since I was four years old in Puerto Rico, that’s where I’m from. I started playing ball then and I don’t think I’m going to stop until I’m 30 or 40, that’s my goal. People might not have known that I started when I was four.

*How have your workouts been going?*
This is my seventh workout already. I just came from Seattle and I have to go to Phoenix tomorrow. I’ll probably have 12 before the draft. It’s been good. I’ve gotten a good workout everywhere I’ve gone.

*Do you have any basketball idols?*
Not really, I just saw guys on TV. It’s good to know those people in person because they’re really good people. Joe Dumars in Detroit, that’s one I’ve never seen before, he’s a super star, in the hall of fame. That’s the one I model myself after. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Uros Slokar (6/18/05)*









*Uros Slokar NBADraft.net Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
I don’t know much, it’s my first time here. So far I love it. It’s pretty nice, it reminds me of home, back in Europe, because of the green trees and the lakes and stuff like that. I was really impressed with the whole city - the whole look of the city. I think the people are really nice because from here and the hotel, everyone’s been really nice to me.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I devote myself to basketball so it’s hard to say. I like computers and I like hiking around, walking around, being in nature. That’s why Wisconsin is really nice to me because outside it is really nice.

*How have your workouts been going?*
I’ve done five already. People are really impressed because they thought I’m not who I should be, but now they’ve found out that I’m a pretty good player. They know that I have a bunch of workouts coming up, so I’m really happy to work out.

*You've said Toni Kukoc is one of your idols. What's it like to play in the same facility where he practices?*
He was my big role model when I was younger. He’s from Croatia. I’m from Slovenia. We’re neighbors. A lot of people say that I have the same basketball style that he does. He was playing for Benetton, I was playing for Benetton. I’m really trying to look at him as a goal of a player who is as unique as he can be, and I look towards him so that I can get better at the aspects that he’s really good at. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*T.J. Sorrentine (6/18/05)*









*T.J. Sorrentine ESPN.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
This is my first time. I don’t know much, but it’s nice.

*Have you gotten to see any of the city since you've been here?*
We took a tour yesterday and we went to different parts of the city. It was really nice, I definitely liked the area.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I don’t know, just that I’m a good guy, friendly, I like people. I like to try new things and I just like to play basketball.

*Is there anybody you model your game after?*
Yeah, Mark Price. I try to model my game after him. He’s old school, I try to be a little old school. I just try to take different things from different guys that I like and watch. I’m always trying to improve.

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Salim Stoudamire (6/18/05)*









*Salim Stoudamire DraftExpress.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
We played here this year (when Arizona played at Marquette). But I really didn’t see much of it because I was in the hotel. It looks nice, seeing the lake and all that. The people here are nice, especially this organization, with the way they carry themselves and how they have communicated with us, you feel that warm feeling.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I like to write, I wouldn’t say poetry, just whatever’s on my mind. I like to read too. I love music. I can't go a day without music. I wake up and I have to listen to music.

*What's your favorite movie? Artist?*
My favorite movie is The Mack and my favorite artist is my brother.

*Do you seek out NBA advice from your cousin, Damon?*
He’s kind of been like a mentor. He’s a person that I can call upon when I need to know about something or if I want to know what to expect about something that is upcoming. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Mike Wilkinson (6/18/05)*









*Mike Wilkinson Sportsline.com Profile*

*What's it like to workout for your hometown team?*
I grew up watching the Bucks, being here from the state. I saw players come and go. It would be great to get a shot here. They’re a team that’s on the rise. They’ve got some good young players and I’d be happy just to come in and try to make a difference. We’ll see what happens.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I’m married now. I graduated in four years, I’m working on my graduate degree. I always have to be doing something ... can’t sit still for too long. You always have to be working, whether it be getting better at basketball or getting the degree or some other project.

*Who do you model your game after?*
I look at a lot of different players. One guy that I think I could have a chance to be like is Brian Cardinal … a little bit inside and outside, stuff like that. Or Austin Croshere - just try to help the team in any way possible.

*Have you been watching the NBA Finals?*
I’ve caught bits and pieces. I think it all depends on how Tim Duncan plays. Right now he’s struggling a little bit, of course Detroit’s defense is helping with that. I think if he gets it going, I think San Antonio will win. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

June 22nd, 2005​Forward Mindaugas Katelynas, Tennessee-Chattanooga
G/F Rawle Marshall, Oakland (MI)










































_-bucks.com_


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Mindaugas Katelynas DraftExpress.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
This is my first visit. I’ve been to Chicago, however, and Milwaukee appears to be like a smaller Chicago. It also reminds me of Lithuania somewhat, especially with the lake nearby. It’s a very clean city. Lots of construction going on right now it seems.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
I haven’t really had a lot of extra time for hobbies the last couple of years. Last year I took 27 hours of coursework and the year before 24 hours, so my time was spent either playing basketball or studying. I started as a computer science major, switched to communications and ended up a sociology major so I could graduate on time. I do like music, however, and I have an interest in computers and technology.

*Describe what basketball is like in your home country of Lithuania?*
Basketball is like a religion and the educational system is totally different. Back home you went to school and then you came home and went to basketball school. I’ve been playing since I was in the second grade. Our school, the Alytus Basketball School, won the Lithuanian Championship two years in a row, so after that I made the decision to continue my education and basketball in the United States. I’ve been here the last four years; two at the College of Eastern Utah and the last two at Tennessee-Chattanooga.

*Who did you look up to as a basketball player?*
(Arvydas) Sabonis was “that guy” for me and a lot of people for that matter. (Sarunas) Marciulionis was Lithuanian and a role model, too. In 2000 I found out about Vince Carter and he became a guy I liked. Now I like (Manu) Ginobili. He’s the guy I pattern my game after. He’s a winner and someone who plays hard all the time. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Rawle Marshall DraftExpress.com Profile*

*What do you think of Milwaukee?*
I've never been to the state of Wisconsin before. I haven't really been able to see much. I went from the airport to the hotel and I've just been hanging out there. It's a beautiful view out here. I stay in Chicago. so I see that view of the lake quite a bit.

*What's one thing people should know about you, aside from basketball?*
Well, a lot of people hear the name Rawle Marshall and they think I'm American. But I was born in South America, in Guyana. Not too many people know that. It's north of Brazil and it borders Venezuela. But people don't know that because I've been in the U.S. for 19 years.

*How have your workouts been going?*
I lived in South America until I was four, then I moved to New York and then to Detroit. I haven't been back since I was four, but I'll probably go back next summer.

*It says in your bio that you were the salutatorian of your high school class. Have you always been good with the books? And what would you be doing if you weren't playing ball?*
I used to be smart back then, but then I got to college and I lost it (laughing). I missed being Valedictorian by one point. He had a 4.0 and I had a 3.9. If I wasn't playing basketball, I'd probably be in the sport somehow - probably broadcasting or something like that. 

-bucks.com


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

We ended up drafting Andrew Bogut (#1 overall) and Ersan Illysova (#36 overall).

I am unsticking this thread.


----------

